# picked me up a ruger sr 22



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a colt 1911 22 lr but its a little heavy so I got me a ruger sr 22. I like it and it seems to work good


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ours still work and are reliable. The one I use as a range tool really has held up. 8,800 + plus rounds with very few issues. Good to have a little plinker that shoots well and cycles affordable ammo. Hope you have good luck with yours. Enjoy.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Let me know what you come up with it after shooting the SR22. 
*I considered getting a Colt 1911 22LR as a trainer and range tool. How has it run for you?


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

I bought one last year with the 4.5 inch barrel. It is a very fun gun. The only problems I've had is due to the top open slide, it throws the shells all over the place, especially behind you. It doesn't like Remington Thunderbolts. They lead up the barrel. Don't hesitate just get one. It is the most fun you'll have with a 22.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe that Ruger hit a home run with this pistol,,,
The one I purchased right after they came out is running strong.

Mine runs flawlessly with Federal bulk from Wal Mart,,,
As well as both weights of Mini Mags.

When people say they want a general purpose .22 handgun,,,
This one that I always recommend they take a look at.

I have purchased the 5-shot magazine extenders from Tandemkross,,,
Haven't had a chance to try 'em out as yet,,,
But if they work they were a bargain.

Aarond

.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Sharp .22. I bought the 4.5 inch one also. Feeds everything and while not in the Ruger MKII class, it's pretty accurate. I'm going to look into the Tandemkross magazines since I got spoiled on the 16 shot Taurus TX22.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have x2 of the Wingman extended +5 rounds for my SR22 and have had no issues with them. There are other upgrades for the SR22 mags out there but have not tried them yet due to not having any issues with what I have. Having 5 extra mags plus x2 that hold 15 is great at the range. Our SR22's are still cycling anything we feed them. The one I take to the range with me just went over 9,000 plus rounds. For me this little 22 is a good choice.
Ruger® SR22® Wingman Plus 5 Mag Bumper 2-Pack // Extended magazine SR22 22LR
Link to intsructions for +5 bumper step focus on step 8 if spring gets hung up..
https://www.tandemkross.com/assets/images/Instructions/SR22 5 Magazine Baseplate Instructions.pdf


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

DOUBLESHOT said:


> I bought one last year with the 4.5 inch barrel. It is a very fun gun. The only problems I've had is due to the top open slide, it throws the shells all over the place, especially behind you. It doesn't like Remington Thunderbolts. They lead up the barrel. Don't hesitate just get one. It is the most fun you'll have with a 22.


Look here for an upgrade that may reduce your far flung shells: https://www.tandemkross.com/TANDEMKROSS-SR22®-Sentinel-Captured-Spring-Rod_p_171.html


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Look here for an upgrade that may reduce your far flung shells: https://www.tandemkross.com/TANDEMKROSS-SR22®-Sentinel-Captured-Spring-Rod_p_171.html


How will a recoil spring affect the angle that the shells are ejected? I'm willing to try but I just don't understand how it will help.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

DOUBLESHOT said:


> How will a recoil spring affect the angle that the shells are ejected? I'm willing to try but I just don't understand how it will help.


What I noticed with mine, with the plastic rod/factory spring, the casings went in multiple directions/angles. If I was forward of the line, they would end up in the next shooting bay and hit the shooter there. Perhaps the recoil of the bullet/slide was more than the factory spring could handle well.
With the newer/slightly stronger spring, there was a narrower 'path' that the casings would travel when ejected. 
Speaking for myself, I found it a worthy upgrade.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

BackyardCowboy said:


> What I noticed with mine, with the plastic rod/factory spring, the casings went in multiple directions/angles. If I was forward of the line, they would end up in the next shooting bay and hit the shooter there. Perhaps the recoil of the bullet/slide was more than the factory spring could handle well.
> With the newer/slightly stronger spring, there was a narrower 'path' that the casings would travel when ejected.
> Speaking for myself, I found it a worthy upgrade.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll give it a try.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> I had a colt 1911 22 lr but its a little heavy so I got me a ruger sr 22. I like it and it seems to work good
> View attachment 18724
> View attachment 18726


Nice. Those are cool little .22 pistols.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have one and wore it out. I called Ruger and since the gun was so old they said it was not under warranty and if I wanted, I could pay to have it sent in on my dime fixed and they would send it back for free. Or just send me new parts for free. I took the parts and fixed it myself. Got all the springs etc to basically rebuild the gun. Great customer service.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I called Ruger and since the gun was so old they said it was not under warranty


If I understand it correctly, No Ruger pistol is "under warranty",,,









Ruger will most likely repair any defective Ruger firearm,,,
As long as it's new enough for them to have parts.

But they don't have to.

Aarond

.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> If I understand it correctly, No Ruger pistol is "under warranty",,,
> View attachment 18754
> 
> 
> ...


I sure didn't know that. Even the much maligned Taurus has written warranties. An eye opener.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I sure didn't know that. Even the much maligned Taurus has written warranties. An eye opener.


I wasn't aware of it either,,,
Until a newly purchased 22/45 needed some repair.

I called Ruger and they did send me a pre-paid shipping label,,,
And they fixed the problem and shipped the pistol back to me very quickly.

But they aren't under any contractual obligation to do so.

From what I've experienced and read in other forums,,,
Ruger has excellent customer support and will fix even old guns,,,
But if they so desire they can always fall back on the "no warranty" line.

Aarond

.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have had guns repaired at no cost many times. Also when they could not repair the gun, I was issued a new gun. Went through a number of LCP's that fell apart like weak lawn chairs after around 1500 rds. But there is a limit. Many times if a gun is very old, they will not repair the gun, but sell you one a very low cost. Many times they will send you parts which they have done. 

Bottom line is that Ruger Customer Service is way above expectations. They are polite on the Phone and returns are fast. If all companies in the US had as good a customer service as Ruger, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

I shot my SR22 at the Range (outdoor) this morning. Took a friend with me (new shooter) who has MP shield 9mm. He shot 4 of my pistols...92fs, 1911 .45, Mark IV lite and SR 22.

Said his favorite to shoot was the sr22


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Mine went last week as well. Shoots great and fun as heck.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Stephen Bachiler said:


> I shot my SR22 at the Range (outdoor) this morning. Took a friend with me (new shooter) who has MP shield 9mm. He shot 4 of my pistols...92fs, 1911 .45, Mark IV lite and SR 22.
> 
> Said his favorite to shoot was the sr22
> View attachment 19108


Like the grip tape...looks good.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> Let me know what you come up with it after shooting the SR22.
> *I considered getting a Colt 1911 22LR as a trainer and range tool. How has it run for you?


it fires every time i have shot it. i have never had a problem with it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i fixed my gun box today


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i did the 16+1 magazine piece and i like the gun better. so far i maybe put only 600 rounds in it.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Tangof said:


> Sharp .22. I bought the 4.5 inch one also. Feeds everything and while not in the Ruger MKII class, it's pretty accurate. I'm going to look into the Tandemkross magazines since I got spoiled on the 16 shot Taurus TX22.


Those guys don't make anything, they just buy stuff, rename it and then sell for higher prices. Try these folks for what you're looking for:








Ruger SR22 16+1 rd Magazine Upgrade for TK Wingman high capacity basepad


This magazine upgrade is for the Ruger SR22 22LR Magazines equiped with a Tandem Kross Wingman basepad. The kit upgrades the magazine from 15 to 16 and locks the slide open on last shot fired. Consists of mag spring, Hi-Viz follower



www.taylor-tactical-supply.com




They're most likely are lower in cost there.


----------

